# Any Judo schools in the north Austin tx area?



## adamx (Jul 24, 2010)

I been looking for a judo school in my area( Prefereably north austin-roundrock tx) without much luck. I did find one school that taught bjj and on thier website claimed to also teach Judo but I havent recevied a response back from them yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wild Bill (Jul 24, 2010)

A friend and former training partner studies here.  http://www.rrma.net/judo.shtml


----------



## David43515 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lots of YMCAs have a Judo class, You might also check around local univesities. They may have a class. Even if you have to be a student to join, that`ll give you the name of an instructor. And most instructors for college clubs also teach in thier own clubs.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well it`s ot Judo, but if you like throwing/grappling arts John Wang teaches Shuai Jiao in Austin.It`s athrowing sytle from Northern China and Mongoli. Like doing Judo in a short-sleeved dogi.


----------



## adamx (Jul 26, 2010)

Wild Bill said:


> A friend and former training partner studies here. http://www.rrma.net/judo.shtml


 Thanks I found this link from them
http://austinjudo.net/  seems legit, im going to go check it out thanks man.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jul 26, 2010)

adamx said:


> I been looking for a judo school in my area( Prefereably north austin-roundrock tx) without much luck. I did find one school that taught bjj and on thier website claimed to also teach Judo but I havent recevied a response back from them yet. Thanks in advance.



I would say that most Martial Arts Schools have their website setup as an online business card and that's it. So it's not surprising that you haven't received any answer.

I would try using the phone, works a lot better when contacting Martial Arts Schools.


----------

